# Fulfillment services needed, DTG printing for Polo shirts and hats



## ogrisson (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi All,

I need a fulfillment service to print several sample Polo shirts and hats via DTG printing. If you can provide service for both items, please respond or send me a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## hawkrider (Aug 21, 2014)

Maybe you can go to hicustom.net，I just do this on this website


----------

